# Your top three innovations that have made duck hunting easier/more comfortable.



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

NUMBER THREE------ BREATHABLE WADERS. SOOOO COMFORTABLE.

NUMBER TWO -------- GOOGLE EARTH . LOTS OF SCOUTING DONE FROM HOME ( not sure if I like it, since I have put a lot of time in on the ground over the years---but....)

NUMBER ONE.............. THESE STUPID LITTLE BOATS. Awesome for transporting gear with a cart, and they beat the heck out of a Ruff stand. I stack two and flip one over for the dawg to stay out of the water. The other keeps my gear dry. These are 15 years old--just re-carpeted tonight for dawg traction. 

Opener this Saturday! 

Good luck all---- John


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

You haven't been at it long enough but #1 for me was any waders that offered any insulation......

Steel shot! Works great now and is better than lead ever was and doing it's intended job. I was in the test group to first try steel in 1967. Talk about cripple rates it was horrible. Now speed kills and at a cheap price. No need to got designer shots for me. Course I only hunt 120 days a year plus so I may not be an expert.

The ability to afford large boats that carry lots of decoys that I rarely use anymore.

Good thread though.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

jacduck said:


> You haven't been at it long enough but #1 for me was any waders that offered any insulation......
> 
> Steel shot! Works great now and is better than lead ever was and doing it's intended job. I was in the test group to first try steel in 1967. Talk about cripple rates it was horrible. Now speed kills and at a cheap price. No need to got designer shots for me. Course I only hunt 120 days a year plus so I may not be an expert.
> 
> ...



Ya dont own Quality Vintage Guns either,, do Ya!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Sorry,,,,Stay on toipc Gooser...


Mine is Duck Commander...

Gooser


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dry wicking base layers. No more freezing in a wet t-shirt...

Lacrosse Swampfox waders. OY!!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Number one would be the "mud rig" I bought last March. The Mississippi river is not nearly as intimidating (safer) and I can now "get" to where I need to be (mostly). 

Early this season and "rocketing" to number two is my newest addition - a Mr. Buddy propane heater. I've put it to good use twice this season. 

There is a tie for number three - a Beavertail boat blind (which makes the heater functional) with the cheapest (and what I couldn't do nearly as well without) a "trusty" ski pole.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

1 Avery marsh seats. 
2 I bought a trailer my four wheeler BARELY fits on... Once to the lease, I take off the atv, pull it by the truck, pop off the trailer, put it on the atv, load it down with all my gear and head in. Great to have the trailer for decoys, guns, dog stands, marsh seats, layouts, etc.
3. iPhone 4+ - has GPS with great maps for locating the holes, plus great weather apps, duck migration app, video capability, + all sorts of other stuff that makes life easier.


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

My top three duck hunting improvement devices and innovations that I can not believe we actually lived without as little as ten years ago and that I won't leave home without now?

#3 Modern shotguns and ammunition have improved vastly in performance and comfort that they are now pleasure to shoot versus what used to be a relative chore.

#2 iPhone. Surf the Internet, check email, make a list, check the regulations, watch, flashlight, GPS, Sattelite imaging, order a pizza, take video and photographs, instant scouting reports and best of all sending a three minute old picture of the banded bird you just shot to your buddies that had to work today. 

#1 Huggies Natural Care Baby Wipes. These are vital and have many of uses, like cleaning mud off your gun, debirding your hands before lunch, clean a call, clean your phone, wiping hooey, fish or carcass off your dog after a fresh rolling, wiping blood off your new gore tex jacket and they are superbly functional if and when a nature walk is required. 

I don't know how we did it back in the day, I suppose youth had its merits.


----------



## BBBShot (Oct 14, 2012)

+1 on the sled...I improved mine by drilling holes in the 4 corners and then using 4 one inch aluminum poles driven in to the mud to hold it up. I use those spring clips for barbells to hold the sled up. My dogs groundforce blind fits perfect in it. Keeps him hidden and out of the water, and get all the benefits of the sled...great for ressie hunting where you have to huff your stuff in and not sure if you will be in water the whole time. The only downfall is you have to lift the dog in every time, not sure how well it would work with a real big dog, mine is pretty light.


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

My improvement was making base plates for my mojo decoys. Now i can set them anywhere. Where i hunt mostly, is all river rock. Can't get a stake in there. 
Throw my base in the river and set a stake in the center square tube and Im done.
Best thing made...... Foot and toe heaters.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

my dogs. before that duck hunting sucked.

breatheable waders.
copenhagen.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

precisionlabradors said:


> copenhagen.


amen

also add since i hunt flooded timber, tree belts/screw in foot steps. hang gear, gun, jacket when sun comes up, etc no more picking trees with low limbs as your leaning spot

aftermarket hydraulic tilt and trim (cmc pt35) for small outboards. where i hunt we run 1542 to 1650 boats primarily with 25 hp motors ( hp restrictions) and it makes it real easy to adjust for loads, turns, straightaways, shallow water, etc


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

1. UnderArmour moisture wicking and layering base clothing and merino Smartwool socks..Those of you who are old enough to remember the days of the Duofold long johns and the thick wool deer hunting socks know what I am talking about


2. Keurig coffee maker...because Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts arent always open that early

3. internet weather apps in real time

3A. brother's patients who give us access to their private properties


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

1 The Browning A5 shotgun - best autoloader ever built.
2 Wool over Cotton - the original wonder fabrics.
3 Surface Drive Outboards like Pro Drive, Gator Tail etc.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Rick Hall said:


>


That should wear out the hyper pup! LOL


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i must be a lot older than most on here but my 1st choice is warm boots when i started 45 yrs ago they might have had warm boots but they were very expensive and not easy to get


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Cabelas Boundary waters waterproof backpack - awesome pack for duckhunting, tough and keep all your gear bone dry.


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

1) Boats
2)Outboard motors
3) Boat _plugs_ ;-)


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

When I bought the ground blind for Maggie it was lights on the birds don't flare like they used to I love it and two neoprene waders not as tough as the canvas brush tough ones I used to have but so much more comfy and my 17 ft camper canoe I can go any where in ther and quick with my 3.5 up out board you can laugh but the ducks don't


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Avery's neoprene dog jacket not only used just for hunting but other times.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Neoprene waders with super insulated boots.
Rain proof parkas 
Super Black Eagle

Followed closely by plastic decoys, neoprene dog vest and ATV's


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Maybe the Internetssss


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

The biggest innovation is the drive to, walk in, stay dry Duck Impoundment. I don't have one though 
.
.
View attachment 9300


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Geese

GPS
Short reed goose call 
Layout blind


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Top 3 for me are –

1 - In the early 1980’s the hunt test game (NAHRA Field Tests) started allowing brain-damaged individuals like myself to “duck hunt” all summer long. It made a difference in the marsh.
2 – In the mid 1990’s Mike Lardy released his Total Retriever Training VHS tape and shortly after the Total Retriever Marking VHS tape. These also made a difference in the marsh.
3 – Cats Eyes or other similar products. The wee little lights that clip on the visor of a ball cap. I was a child of the ‘70’s with a Father who ran hounds on ****, Cat and Bear.
I remember the old hand flashlights and headlamps we all had back then. Enormous batteries and open wires. Cats Eyes are just too cool. And you can look at your hunting partner without the both of you being blinded for a half hour! They make a BIG difference in the marsh.


----------



## Cuttyfunk (Jun 3, 2012)

Last year I added a YLF to my hunts. Single best investment to my duck hunts ever.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Ken Bora said:


> 3 – Cats Eyes or other similar products. The wee little lights that clip on the visor of a ball cap. I was a child of the ‘70’s with a Father who ran hounds on ****, Cat and Bear.
> I remember the old hand flashlights and headlamps we all had back then. Enormous batteries and open wires. Cats Eyes are just too cool. And you can look at your hunting partner without the both of you being blinded for a half hour! They make a BIG difference in the marsh.


funny we call cat eyes those little reflective silver tacks you stick on trees that reflect when you shine a light on them to show you the way to your hole.

or someone else's


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Cabelas reward dollars


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

blake_mhoona said:


> funny we call cat eyes those little reflective silver tacks you stick on trees that reflect when you shine a light on them to show you the way to your hole.
> 
> or someone else's


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

I suppose I should have qualified by saying in the last 10 years or so. Also should have said for the walk in public hunter. Fun to see the responses. I now have a boat with a mud motor, but those lil sleds (50 bucks) will probably see a lot more action. A refuge rat at heart. They really are nice! 

Will mention a new one: A rechargeable spot light (not like ken's wimpy pee shooter--love those too though) new to me this year is one from walmart. Made by Stanley, 3 mil lumens I believe. Small, light ergonomic, can light up my neighbors roof at 500 yards. The light is amazing for it's size. It is in the automotive section, not with the rest of their lights--not sure why. 
Purchased two, one claims to be totally waterproof with about half the light. Haven't tried it yet. 


Why the retina burners? Well, on a public refuge, it is nice to look like you are about two hundred yards closer then you really are. 

Let there be light, and no unethical shooters in the pond. 

John


----------



## Gunner's Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

Last 10 years, I have to say 

1. Camo/drywear the camo these days is so extensive I don't even know what to buy. When I started it was really one one option. Now I can't tell the difference between mossyoak duckblind and advantage max4. Also every thing comes in rain gear that is breathable. It is so nice to be warm, dry, and camo. 
2. I will say all electronics from the internet to gps to what ever else. 
3. Waders. Again there are so many Dang choices. My first pair were vinyl, then rubber. Anything is better than that. 
4. Learning to Texas rig decoys. That is an awesome way to go.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

1. Sunflower seeds

2. Coffee mug with built in french press/ pocket stove

3. Addicting mechanically minded cousin to waterfowling


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

blake_mhoona said:


> funny we call cat eyes those little reflective silver tacks you stick on trees that reflect when you shine a light on them to show you the way to your hole.
> 
> or someone else's


HeHeHe I found a row of um this year, guy had a sad blind. I left him a note to walk blah blah and sit with us but he never did.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Gore tex


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Nintendo duck hunt = hunt from couch

gps

led headlamps


----------



## jde512 (Apr 15, 2010)

Since I started out hunting without them, waders would have to be my #1 improvement. I still have the first pair of uninsulated Red Ball canvas waders that I got over 25 years ago and they still don't leak. Used them two years ago to retrieve a deer out of the creek.

#2 would be waterproof / breathable fabric. Multiple layers of cotton would just leave you cold, wet and weighted down. Don't miss that at all.

#3 is a tie between headlamps and gear sleds. I use them both and can't imagine doing without either of them.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

jacduck said:


> Steel shot! Works great now and is better than lead ever was and doing it's intended job. I was in the test group to first try steel in 1967. Talk about cripple rates it was horrible. Now speed kills and at a cheap price. No need to got designer shots for me. Course I only hunt 120 days a year plus so I may not be an expert.


I disagree, lead is still superior to steel, sounds like are hunting schedule is pretty similar.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't get to hunt as much as I would like but these 3 make me more comfortable.
1: LED head lamp. Walking into a limb will ruin anyones day.
2: Breathable waders. If I am wet, I am cold. Sweat causes as much trouble as leaky waders.
3: Thermos. Life is better with hot coffee.

Can't do without any of these!


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Neat thread brought back up.
Gore tex waders has got to be in the list.
Field blinds for me and the dog. You can hide almost anywhere now.
Fuel injected boat engines. I can run forever on a tank of gas.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally agree on Gore Tex breathable waders. I'm not sure why the duck hunting community has been slower to come around to the cold weather use of breathable waders. The fly fishing community is 100% converted including the winter steelheaders. More comfortable, year round use, easier to get on and off, repairs are MUCH easier with Gore Tex than neoprene. Etc. It's not the thickness of the wader that keeps you warm. It's circulation and the dry layer underneath.

BTW, if anyone is looking to repair Gore Tex breathables, do a YouTube search of Simms' suggested method. Piece of cake. Turn them inside out, spray with rubbing alcohol, look for the dark wet spots that appear (the leaks), and coat with Aquaseal...done!


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

blake_mhoona said:


> funny we call cat eyes those little reflective silver tacks you stick on trees that reflect when you shine a light on them to show you the way to your hole.
> 
> or someone else's


Those are great until you go to walk back out after putting them up and see them EVERYWHERE, on EVERY TREE. Then you take a closer look and see that what you thought were your little reflectors are actually thousands of spider eyes reflecting back at you. Wonder if they were trying to lead me back into the deep part of the swamp where the grand daddy of all spiders was waiting to get me. I like it much better when it gets colder...


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

1. Hevi-Metal duck loads...good distance and knock down without the cost of Hevi-Shot. 
2. miniature tripods...we love to take group pictures after each hunt; these surely help get the camera set up. 
2. frozen Jimmy Dean micro-waveable sausage biscuits...another post-hunt tradition of a quick bite to go along with the waiting pot of coffee.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

1 again would have to be the smartphone can scout check weather and legal sunrise in secs 
2 screw in choke tubes and the aftermarket choke tube
3 the utv just a little bigger than a atv but it has a mini truck bed to haul everything.


----------



## David Poffinbarger (May 22, 2009)

3. LED lights - headlamps, spotlights, running lights, trailer lights, etc....

2. GPS - phones or handheld

1. Goretex/thinsulate


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

1. Airplanes to scout ducks and duck holes during duck season
2. G&H Decoy Waddlers
3. 30 ft long hay bale blind we built from scratch for field hunting


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Tim West said:


> 3. 30 ft long hay bale blind we built from scratch for field hunting


You got any pictures of that? and how you made it?


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Some really good posts !!!!
1. Breathable waders 
2. A trained killing machine
3. Private grounds )))))


----------



## JesusHouston (May 29, 2013)

Gary Wayne Abbott I said:


> My top three duck hunting improvement devices and innovations that I can not believe we actually lived without as little as ten years ago and that I won't leave home without now?
> 
> #3 Modern shotguns and ammunition have improved vastly in performance and comfort that they are now pleasure to shoot versus what used to be a relative chore.
> 
> ...


Looks like important and effective thres tips. I will surely try them for my next duck hunting session and will post short review on these tips


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

1. Pattermaster

2. Mudbuddy motors

3. Waterfowl Junkie Bird Hitch Cleaner

4. weather.com


----------



## Erikben (Oct 8, 2009)

Rick Hall said:


>


Amen! I've been doing this for a few years. Takes a ton of off season conditioning, but makes live much easier. At a minimum I have him cary packs with my shells, lunch, drinks for both of us, and his blind strapped to the top.

Cheers!
EB


----------



## Old River's Mac (Apr 8, 2013)

1- hot hands
2- headlamp
3- Texas rigging decoys
4- Colman stove for breakfast in the pit


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm happy when there are ducks to shoot. Could care less about all the other stuff around me. Then again, a friend has turned me on to Totino's pizza rolls cooked in foil on a small stove...that's pretty good. Otherwise, waders, dog, decoys, coffee and I'm good.


----------



## justme (Sep 26, 2012)

My son (who is now my personal guide) LOL, the buggy and of course two well trained labs!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Tim West said:


> 1. Airplanes to scout ducks and duck holes during duck season


.
There are some very cool affordable toys (personal drones) available to get that job done for you.
You can even program autopilot flights to GPS waypoints (the holes you want to scout).

. Here are two of the nicer products available 
. If you've ever flown RC Aircraft these Quads are a snap. 
Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3aHkNOM6TiU

DJI Phantom Quadcopter
Use GoPro cameras
http://www.dji-innovations.com/product/phantom/


.

Ardu Copter
Available planning Software to enter Waypoints and program flights.
https://code.google.com/p/arducopter/

I saw another copter with a program that will track a GPS beacon place on a person, car or a dog's collar maybe.

.
You farmer types can even monitor crops with these things using infrared video etc...


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Jon-E-Handwarmers were nice. The smell sure brings back memories.
Still have a big one that's like new.
What fluid do they run off? 
Thinking I might use it this year.

Google says naptha, from the paint store.....


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Mark Teahan said:


> Jon-E-Handwarmers were nice. The smell sure brings back memories.
> Still have a big one that's like new.
> What fluid do they run off?
> Thinking I might use it this year.
> ...


I've switched to the Zippo version that I find easier to keep lit and that recommends using their lighter fluid, but either does well on Coleman or Crown "Camp Fuel" for lanterns and stoves. Beat snot out of the chemical handwarmers that croak if your hands get wet handling birds or such.


----------

